# Grafikspeicher und Texturen - wie viel Gigabyte Video-RAM sind nötig?



## AntonioFunes (18. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Grafikspeicher und Texturen - wie viel Gigabyte Video-RAM sind nötig?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Grafikspeicher und Texturen - wie viel Gigabyte Video-RAM sind nötig?


----------



## matrixfehler (18. Oktober 2014)

Dass die Spielehersteller immer mieser portieren, das ist kein großes Geheimnis.
Beispiel: The Evil Within
Da schreibt ihr selber ja schon, dass die Qualität sich stellenweise auf PS3 Niveau befindet
und die PC Version will dennoch einen i7 und 4GB VRAM
Da passt die theorie ganz gut, dass da nicht mehr zwischen RAM und VRAM unterschieden wird.

Solch schlampige Arbeit kotzt mich richtig an, ich sag es schon immer: Die Dreckskonsolen machen den PC Markt kaputt...


----------



## McDrake (18. Oktober 2014)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Solch schlampige Arbeit kotzt mich richtig an, ich sag es schon immer: Die Dreckskonsolen machen den PC Markt kaputt...


Ähm.. ist daran nicht eher der Entwickler schuld?


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Oktober 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ähm.. ist daran nicht eher der Entwickler schuld?



Traditionen müssen gepflegt werden, so dämlich sie auch sind. Und es ist nunmal Tradition, in jedem passenden (oder unpassenden) Thread das Bashing gegen Konsolen voran zutreiben. 

Natürlich sind die Entwickler Schuld. Die Konsolen haben nichts damit zu tun.


----------



## IchAG747 (18. Oktober 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Traditionen müssen gepflegt werden, so dämlich sie auch sind. Und es ist nunmal Tradition, in jedem passenden (oder unpassenden) Thread das Bashing gegen Konsolen voran zutreiben.
> 
> Natürlich sind die Entwickler Schuld. Die Konsolen haben nichts damit zu tun.



Ja und Nein, denn die Wahrheit liegt in der Marktwirtschaft. Es geht halt wie so oft ums Geld. Mit dem Konsolenmarkt ist halt mehr Geld zu verdienen als mit dem PC-Markt. Daher werden Spiele oft nur mit einem geringen Budget für den PC nachträglich umgesetzt, ohne die Hardware-spezifischen Möglichkeiten zu nutzen, oder die Programme dementsprechend umzuprogrammieren. Dies würde den Entwicklern meist mehr Geld kosten, wie es einbringen würde.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das der Grund für immer mehr Indie-Entwickler, die sich nur auf den PC beschränken und entwickeln.


----------



## Rennender_rudi (18. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schöner Artikel PCG, gefällt mir


----------



## Rennender_rudi (18. Oktober 2014)

So und zum Thema Bashing gegen Konsolen: diesen Drecksteilen haben wir miese Ports und beschissene Grafik zum verdanken!!!! Nur weil es sonst nicht auf der Konsole läuft. 

Natürlich gibt es vereinzelt auch noch die andere Seite, man nehme BF3 was aber dann wieder eine Frechheit ist auf Konsole 70 Euro für den Brei zuverlangen...

Ich weiß man kann nicht jedem Gerecht werden, aber mal eehrlich Die Pc's haben genug Leistung dass man da vernüftig programmieren kann. Und nicht ein Spiel mit 30FPS spielen muss a la The evil within....


----------



## McDrake (18. Oktober 2014)

Rennender_rudi schrieb:


> So und zum Thema Bashing gegen Konsolen: diesen Drecksteilen haben wir miese Ports und beschissene Grafik ...



So... bin dann hier aus der Diskussion wieder raus


----------



## Wamboland (18. Oktober 2014)

Gerade bei Mordors Schatten finde ich die Anforderungen ungerechtfertigt. Die Qualität steht nicht im Verhältnis zu den geforderten Werten. Natürlich sieht es gut aus, aber sicherlich wäre das auch mit max. 4 GB auf Ultra gegangen. 

Zudem kann man auf dem PC ja auch an der Hardware verdienen, somit ist es AMD und Nvidia nicht unrecht wenn hier mies portiert wird und die Kunden ihre 2GB Karten gegen 3+ GB Karten tauschen wollen. 

Meine muss reichen die ist erst wenige Monate alt (GF770 2GB), aber zu der Zeit war nicht absehbar das sich der Mehrpreis für 4GB lohnen könnte - zumindest nicht vor Ende 2015.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2014)

Was muß man denn aktuell für eine vernünftige (Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis) Nvidia Grafikkarte mit 4 GB VRAM bezahlen ?


----------



## Antontus (18. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was muß man denn aktuell für eine vernünftige (Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis) Nvidia Grafikkarte mit 4 GB VRAM bezahlen ?



GTX 970, ca. 330 €


----------



## LaggyNET (18. Oktober 2014)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Gerade bei Mordors Schatten finde ich die Anforderungen ungerechtfertigt. Die Qualität steht nicht im Verhältnis zu den geforderten Werten. Natürlich sieht es gut aus, aber sicherlich wäre das auch mit max. 4 GB auf Ultra gegangen.
> 
> Zudem kann man auf dem PC ja auch an der Hardware verdienen, somit ist es AMD und Nvidia nicht unrecht wenn hier mies portiert wird und die Kunden ihre 2GB Karten gegen 3+ GB Karten tauschen wollen.
> 
> Meine muss reichen die ist erst wenige Monate alt (GF770 2GB), aber zu der Zeit war nicht absehbar das sich der Mehrpreis für 4GB lohnen könnte - zumindest nicht vor Ende 2015.



Bei Mordors schatten hast du natürlich recht. Aber abzusehen, dass der Bedarf so stark ansteigt war das schon lange.

Schon  als im Februar 2013 die neuen Konsolen mit 8 GB Unified meomory angeündigt wurden war das klar.  Klar, einige haben nun gedacht, "hach,  8GB RAM habe ich schon lange im rechner" vergessen aber, dass bei den Konsolen RAM und VRAM das selbe sind und am PC oftmals der Speicherbedarf grundsätzlich höher ist, da Texturen auch im normalen RAM zwischengelagert werden. Folglich braucht man am PC offensichtlich sowohl 8GB normalen RAM als auch 8GB oder zumindest 4-6 GB VRAM um mit den Konsolen gleichzuziehen.

Zudem ist deine GTX 770 relativ neu, jedoch sind 2-3GB VRAM schon seit Jahren standard. Gerade wenn man zu AMD schaut, sind 3GB seit anfang 2012 (!) standard bei der HD 7950, HD 7970 und HD7970 GHz.  Logisch, dass man da mit 2 GB auf den absteigenden Ast sitzt.


Sorry, aber es WAR abzusehen. Viele haben immer wieder gesagt,  dass die GTX770 mit 2 GB zum VRAM krüppel wird und ständig davon abgeraten....  Natürlich hoffe ich für dich, dass der Speicherbedarf nicht so schnell ansteigt. Wär einfach schade um das investierte Geld.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2014)

Antontus schrieb:


> GTX 970, ca. 330 €



Thx. Das wird dann wohl meine nächste werden. Wenn ich da allein schon an The Witcher 3 denke werde ich nicht da herumkommen.


----------



## Batze (18. Oktober 2014)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Solch schlampige Arbeit kotzt mich richtig an, ich sag es schon immer: Die Dreckskonsolen machen den PC Markt kaputt...



Auch wenn ich selbst kein Konsolen Zocker bin. Aber Konsolen sind kein Dreck. Das mal so neben bei.
Und die machen auch nicht den Markt kaputt.
Das entscheidende ist nur, das sich momentan mit Konsolen eben mehr Geld erwirtschaften lässt. Das ist nun einmal Faktum.
Und jede Firma, die Geld erwirtschaften will/muss, wird das mitnehmen.
Dagegen ist auch rein gar nichts gegen einzuwenden.

Das ganze hat auch etwas mit unserer Entwicklung zu tun.

Der gesamter Gamer Markt ist schnell lebiger geworden. Nicht nur der Gamer Markt.
Es muss immer was neues her, was man eigentlich gar nicht wirklich braucht, siehe Handy Markt.

Darauf bezogen sind Games die noch Zeit und Skill u.s.w. benötigen.
Das spielt kaum noch einer, weil es jede Woche/Monat was neues gibt, was man auch sofort haben muss.

Und das war/ist eben der typische PC markt gewesen.
Konsolen Games waren schon immer schnell lebiger.
Und genau das ist es eben.

Man kann es den Firmen nicht übel nehmen, zumal die meisten ja nicht von selbst so handeln, sondern anderen Fragen schuldig sind, z.B. ihren Aktionären. Ist nun mal so.
Ohne diese Entwicklung, gäbe es aber die momentanen AAA Spiele gar nicht. Irgendwo muss das Geld ja her kommen.
Und da die User immer mehr nach real Grafik schreien, sollte man sich mal überlegen, woher.

Internet auf TV, Internet auf Konsole, gab es vor zig Jahren alles nicht, so entwickelt es sich eben weiter.
Der PC ist NICHT mehr die alles entscheidende alleinige Gamer Top Plattform.

Das sollte doch allen mal klar sein.


----------



## AC3 (18. Oktober 2014)

> Bei Mordors schatten hast du natürlich recht. Aber abzusehen, dass der Bedarf so stark ansteigt war das schon lange.
> 
> Schon  als im Februar 2013 die neuen Konsolen mit 8 GB Unified meomory angeündigt wurden war das klar.



Weder Mordors Schatten noch Watch Dogs läuft auf der PS4 in Ultra oder mit "Ultra" - Texturen.
Noch dazu hat die PS4 effektiv NUR ~4,5 GB für Spiele und muss sich die 4,5 GB  zwischen der CPU/GPU-APU Einheit teilen.
Insbesondere in Open World Spielen sieht man schon sehr deutlich das die PS4 quasi jetzt schon komplett überfordert ist denn sonnst würden diese Spiele 

a) besser drauf laufen (mehr FPS)
b) besser aussehen 
c) auch wirklich in 1080P gerendert sein

... das alles ist definitiv (oft) nicht der Fall.


Die GTX970 liefert mittlerweile in den meisten Spielen dreimal so viele FPS wie die PS4 und dazwischen ist nur 1 Jahr.
Jetzt kannst du dir ja mal ausrechnen wo die PS4 in 2 Jahren liegt.

Die X360 haben die "älteren"  Mainstream-GPUs um bis zu den Faktor (effektiv FPS Benchmark) 10-15 überboten.

Und genauso dreht sich das Rad endlos weiter.
Konsolen sind nicht aufrüstbar und deswegen 1-2-3 Jahre nach Veröffentlichung nun mal veraltet.


----------



## smutjesmooth (18. Oktober 2014)

Und Ich zock noch mit ner GTX650ti mit 1GB Vram.Läuft aber bisher alles rund.Ich muss aber auch nicht alle Regler auf Anschlag haben bei jedem Spiel.


----------



## IchAG747 (18. Oktober 2014)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Und Ich zock noch mit ner GTX650ti mit 1GB Vram.Läuft aber bisher alles rund.Ich muss aber auch nicht alle Regler auf Anschlag haben bei jedem Spiel.



Da gebe ich dir Recht. Viele Games sehen auch noch mit weniger Details gut auf. Letztlich ist die Grafik auch nur das I-Tüpfelchen beim Spiel. Ob ein Game wirklich gut ist, das hängt bei jedem von anderen Faktoren an. Das mag das Gameplay sein, oder auch die Story, oder was auch immer. Ein Game muss uns Spaß machen, so war es ja auch schon vor 20 Jahren. Und da war Grafik wahrlich noch ganz was anderes.


----------



## Bandit89 (18. Oktober 2014)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Und Ich zock noch mit ner GTX650ti mit 1GB Vram.Läuft aber bisher alles rund.Ich muss aber auch nicht alle Regler auf Anschlag haben bei jedem Spiel.



ich hab noch ne hd 7770 ghz edition (ist ja etwas besser als eine 650ti) UND ich kann evil within mit einer auflösung von 1366x768 (alle details hoch) flüssig spielen. mir reicht es vollkommen. und mein monitor schafft eh keine höhere auflösung als 1366x768. habe diesen aber absichtlich gewählt, weil die grafikkarte mit der auflösung noch einige fps rausholen kann und nicht so ausgelastet ist.


----------



## WendlerHerbert (18. Oktober 2014)

aber es gibt schon mind eine r9 270x mit 4gb: http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1227&pid=2043&psn=&lid=2&leg=0


----------



## BiJay (19. Oktober 2014)

WendlerHerbert schrieb:


> aber es gibt schon mind eine r9 270x mit 4gb: SAPPHIRE R9 270X 4GB GDDR5 WITH BOOST & OC



Steht doch auch im Artikel...


----------



## Ballerer (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde schade, dass im Artikel kein Bezug auf Grafikkarten in Notebooks erfolgt. Siehe da das Beispiel Anhand einer Geforce GTX870M, welche in verschiedenen Varianten erhältlich ist. So habe ich eine Version mit 6GB GDDR5 eingebaut, sodass das Notebook auch wirklich ein paar Jahre mehr schafft, als andere. Zudem steht mit dem Core i7 4810MQ auch ein potenter CPU zur Seite. Mich verwundert diese nicht erfolgte Erwähnung des Notebooksektors umso mehr, da mittlerweile viele keinen Desktop mehr verwenden, sondern auf einem Notebook zocken.


----------



## McDrake (19. Oktober 2014)

Ballerer schrieb:


> Ich finde schade, dass im Artikel kein Bezug auf Grafikkarten in Notebooks erfolgt. Siehe da das Beispiel Anhand einer Geforce GTX870M, welche in verschiedenen Varianten erhältlich ist. So habe ich eine Version mit 6GB GDDR5 eingebaut, sodass das Notebook auch wirklich ein paar Jahre mehr schafft, als andere. Zudem steht mit dem Core i7 4810MQ auch ein potenter CPU zur Seite. Mich verwundert diese nicht erfolgte Erwähnung des Notebooksektors umso mehr, da mittlerweile viele keinen Desktop mehr verwenden, sondern auf einem Notebook zocken.



Ich glaube im Gaming-Bereich haben eben die meisten einen Desktop.
Eben wegen dem Vorteil, dass man aufrüsten kann.
Speziell Grafikkarten, welche heute eine recht grosse Relevanz haben, ist der Aus- und Einbau eine schnelle Sache.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2014)

Ballerer schrieb:


> Ich finde schade, dass im Artikel kein Bezug auf Grafikkarten in Notebooks erfolgt. Siehe da das Beispiel Anhand einer Geforce GTX870M, welche in verschiedenen Varianten erhältlich ist. So habe ich eine Version mit 6GB GDDR5 eingebaut, sodass das Notebook auch wirklich ein paar Jahre mehr schafft, als andere. Zudem steht mit dem Core i7 4810MQ auch ein potenter CPU zur Seite.


Nichts für ungut, aber da fällst Du auf die auf dem Papier tollen Werte rein, denn DIE Grafikmodi, die wirklich 3-4GB oder sogar mehr brauchen, wird die - im Vergleich zu Desktopkarten lahme - 870m eh nicht schaffen    die 870m ist mit Wohlwollen vlt. auf dem Niveau einer AMD R9 270X oder GTX 760, und das sind beides sicher keine Karten, die für zukünftige Ultra-Details mit HD-Texturen ausreichen werden, selbst wenn die 6 oder meinetwegen auch 12GB eigenes RAM hätten. D.h. die 6GB RAM nutzen Dir mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit an sich rein gar nix. 




> Mich verwundert diese nicht erfolgte Erwähnung des Notebooksektors umso mehr, da mittlerweile viele keinen Desktop mehr verwenden, sondern auf einem Notebook zocken.


 Das ist mir VÖLLIG neu, denn spielefähige Notebooks sind sehr teuer, im Schnitt ca doppelt so teuer wie ein PC, zudem nicht erweiterbar UND selbst das beste Notebook ist eher nur auf dem Niveau eines PCs "obere Mittelklasse". Vlt hast Du rel. viele Freunde, bei denen das so ist, aber die weitaus meisten, die Gaming betreiben, setzen allein aus Geldgründen viel eher auf einen PC. Selbst wer beruflich oder für Schule/UNI ein Notebook braucht, ist idR besser damit bedient, wenn er ein Officenotebook + einen Spiele-PC kauft anstatt ein "Gamingnotebook"

Ich vermute mal, du hast das hier? Schenker W504-8EN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   oder das MSI GT70-2PC8H11B (001763-SKU84) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ? Für den Preis würdest Du ein Notebook bekommen, mit dem Du auf niedrigen Details so gut wie alles noch spielen kannst, falls Du unbedingt auch unterwegs spielen können willst, PLUS noch einen PC, der stärker als das Notebook mit der 870m ist


----------



## shaboo (19. Oktober 2014)

Früher hing der bei einer Grafikkarte benötigte bzw. sinnvolle Speicher im wesentlichen von der maximalen Auflösung und der Farbtiefe ab. Wie kann es da eigentlich sein, dass 1920 x 1080 Pixel und 32 Bit Farbtiefe seit gefühlten hundert Jahren Quasi-Standard sind (auch heute noch), plötzlich aber die Anforderungen an den Grafikspeicher explodieren? Zumal es ja auch bei den Prozessoren in den letzten Jahren keine derartigen Leistungssprünge gab, dass die Grafikkarten sich da jetzt wahnsinnige Mühe geben müssten, mitzuhalten. Dass man für HD+ oder 4K-Auflösungen Texturen bereit stellt, die von 4 und mehr GB Grafikspeicher profitieren, dagegen ist ja nichts einzuwenden, aber warum für normale HD-Auflösung (gerade bei nicht-maximalen Grafikeinstellungen) plötzlich 1 oder 2 GB Speicher nicht mehr ausreichen sollen, das soll mir wirklich mal ein technisch Berufener erklären. Gibt es dafür wirklich noch andere vernünftige Erklärungen als schlampige Implementierung/Konvertierung?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (19. Oktober 2014)

shaboo schrieb:


> Wie kann es da eigentlich sein, dass 1920 x 1080 Pixel und 32 Bit Farbtiefe seit gefühlten hundert Jahren Quasi-Standard sind (auch heute noch), plötzlich aber die Anforderungen an den Grafikspeicher explodieren?



Tun sie das überhaupt, oder wird uns das nur eingeredet? meine Karte hat 1GB, spiele alles auf max. Meine Bildschirmauflösung: 1440 x 900


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2014)

shaboo schrieb:


> Früher hing der bei einer Grafikkarte benötigte bzw. sinnvolle Speicher im wesentlichen von der maximalen Auflösung und der Farbtiefe ab. Wie kann es da eigentlich sein, dass 1920 x 1080 Pixel und 32 Bit Farbtiefe seit gefühlten hundert Jahren Quasi-Standard sind (auch heute noch), plötzlich aber die Anforderungen an den Grafikspeicher explodieren? Zumal es ja auch bei den Prozessoren in den letzten Jahren keine derartigen Leistungssprünge gab, dass die Grafikkarten sich da jetzt wahnsinnige Mühe geben müssten, mitzuhalten. Dass man für HD+ oder 4K-Auflösungen Texturen bereit stellt, die von 4 und mehr GB Grafikspeicher profitieren, dagegen ist ja nichts einzuwenden, aber warum für normale HD-Auflösung (gerade bei nicht-maximalen Grafikeinstellungen) plötzlich 1 oder 2 GB Speicher nicht mehr ausreichen sollen, das soll mir wirklich mal ein technisch Berufener erklären. Gibt es dafür wirklich noch andere vernünftige Erklärungen als schlampige Implementierung/Konvertierung?


Erstens stimmt das ja gar nicht, dass die Anforderungen explodieren - vlt hast Du den Artikel ja gar nicht gelesen? An sich wird da nämlich eher gesagt, dass es zwar ansteigt, aber eher moderat und dass die EINZELFÄLLE von sehr hohem RAM-Bedarf eher was für Hardwarefreaks sind. Das hat nix mit den "Mindestanforderungen" zu tun, das sind nur spezielle Modi, die als absolute Ultra-Modi noch dazukommen.

und ansonsten:; Klar gibt es da andere Erklärungen als schlampige Konvertierung. Grad für die PC-Version gibt es ja oft auch Detailstufen, die viel besser als für die Konsolen sind. Und es sind ja nicht nur die Texturen schuld, sondern die Games werden immer aufwendiger, es gibt da oft auch einfach nur viel MEHR Objekte und daher auch mehr Texturen, die die Grafikkarte vorhalten muss. NOCH reichen ja 1-2 GB aus, aber die Spiele werden ja - selbst bei niedrigen Detailstufen - von Jahr zu Jahr trotzdem aufwendiger. Auch das Thema Open World spielt eine Rolle: bei Open World brauchst Du mehr Texturen als bei einem "Schlauchlevel"-Spiel UND man akzeptiert im Gegensatz zu einem nicht-OpenWorld-Titel auch keine Ladezeiten. Bei einem nicht-OpenWorld-Spiel kann man einfach das Level laden, für das vlt 2GB locker reichen, und dann kommt halt kurz ein Ladescreen, wenn es ins nächste Level geht. 

 Früher waren 512Mb viel, dann 1Gb, dann 2GB - und jetzt sind halt 4GB "viel" . Ein Game von vor 5-6 Jahren sieht halt schon schwächer aus als ein moderner Titel, dafür reichten damals 1GB dicke, heute müssen es eher 2GB sein für ein flüssiges Gaming. Ein Game von vor 4-5 Jahren lief mit ner Grafikkarte für damals 200€ wie zb AMD 6870 ordentlich - heute ist die 6870 nur noch auf Niveau einer Karte für 90€ (R9 260X), und wenn du nicht nur niedrige Details haben willst, brauchst Du mindestens eine R9 270X für 150€, die schon 60% mehr Leistung als die 6870 hat. Dann hast Du eine schönere Grafik, die halt sicher auch mehr/bessere Texturen als der niedrige Detailmodus hat.

Schau Dir doch mal den Screenshot im Artikel an von BlackOPs2 http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...e-viel-GByte-Video-RAM-sind-noetig-1139156/2/  : die Textur bei geringeren Details ist viel viel schlechter als die bei maximalen Details und somit auch von der Dateigröße viel kleiner. Und die Texturen bei BlackOPs2 auf max sind wiederum im Vergleich zu aktuelleren Titeln wiederum auch eher schwach und klein.  

 ganze Weile dauern. Ansonsten hast Du mit 3-4GB Grafik-RAM halt Vorteile, und bei weniger RAM KANN es sein, dass Du halt wegen des Nachladens von Texturen&co halt maximal 40 FPS schaffst statt 50-60 FPS, die bei der gleichen Karte, wenn sie 3-4Gb hätte, drin wären.


----------



## Ballerer (19. Oktober 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber da fällst Du auf die auf dem Papier tollen Werte rein, denn DIE Grafikmodi, die wirklich 3-4GB oder sogar mehr brauchen, wird die - im Vergleich zu Desktopkarten lahme - 870m eh nicht schaffen    die 870m ist mit Wohlwollen vlt. auf dem Niveau einer AMD R9 270X oder GTX 760, und das sind beides sicher keine Karten, die für zukünftige Ultra-Details mit HD-Texturen ausreichen werden, selbst wenn die 6 oder meinetwegen auch 12GB eigenes RAM hätten. D.h. die 6GB RAM nutzen Dir mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit an sich rein gar nix.
> 
> 
> Das ist mir VÖLLIG neu, denn spielefähige Notebooks sind sehr teuer, im Schnitt ca doppelt so teuer wie ein PC, zudem nicht erweiterbar UND selbst das beste Notebook ist eher nur auf dem Niveau eines PCs "obere Mittelklasse". Vlt hast Du rel. viele Freunde, bei denen das so ist, aber die weitaus meisten, die Gaming betreiben, setzen allein aus Geldgründen viel eher auf einen PC. Selbst wer beruflich oder für Schule/UNI ein Notebook braucht, ist idR besser damit bedient, wenn er ein Officenotebook + einen Spiele-PC kauft anstatt ein "Gamingnotebook"
> ...



Es ist letzteres Notebook. Mir ist vollkommen bewusst, dass das Gerät nicht in der Lage ist, über Jahre hinweg volle Details zu ermöglichen. Ich habe mir ein solches Gerät gekauft, da ich viel unterwegs bin, meine Daten nicht in eine Cloud legen möchte aber trotzdem immer dabei haben möchte und eben unterwegs gern auch mal spiele, gerade bei langen Aufenthalten "außer Haus". Mobilität ist bei dem Gerät so eine Sache. Vorher hatte ich ein Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E130 mit Core i3 Prozessor, für die Arbeit unterwegs war es Ideal aber eben nicht fürs spielen. Und zu Hause stand ein betagter Desktop, der nicht mal mehr für Watch Dogs ausreichte.

Durch den größeren Grafiksspeicher erhoffe ich mir eher, die Texturen auch noch in 1-2 Jahren auf ein erträgliches Niveau stellen zu können, sodass das Spielen mit der Zeit nicht in Augenkrebs mutiert.

Mir ist natürlich bereits das ein oder andere Spiel untergekommen, bei dem das Notebook mit vollen Details kräftig ins schwitzen kam, aber dass war mir von vorn herein an klar 

Mir ging es schlussendlich lediglich darum, dass auch Notebooks erwähnt werden sollen. Klar spielt der Großteil der Gamer auf Desktops, aber allein wenn man mal schaut, wie viele verschiedene Notebooks es gibt die allein für das Spielen ausgelegt sind, ist der Markt und somit das Interesse doch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## AC3 (20. Oktober 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich glaube im Gaming-Bereich haben eben die meisten einen Desktop.
> Eben wegen dem Vorteil, dass man aufrüsten kann.
> Speziell Grafikkarten, welche heute eine recht grosse Relevanz haben, ist der Aus- und Einbau eine schnelle Sache.



Der Vorteil ist das die Hardware billiger und schneller ist.
Wenn man keine Mobilität wünscht sind "Gaming-Laptops" komplett sinnlos.

Leute die sich einen Laptop kaufen und damit wirklich NUR an einem Platz "spielen" verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.
Hat nur Nachteile von A bis Z.



> Ich habe mir ein solches Gerät gekauft, da ich viel unterwegs bin



Das sollte auch der Hauptgrund sein.


----------



## HanFred (20. Oktober 2014)

Notebooks haben halt auch einen höheren WAF, das darf nicht unterschätzt werden.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (20. Oktober 2014)

tomparis82 schrieb:


> Naja, die Auflösung ist aber auch richtig "sorry" schlecht. Da siehste ja mehr Pixel als Grafik.



Das ist für einen 19-Zoll Monitor normal und völlig ausreichend.


----------

